# Horsemom's quilt pictures!



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Here are the pics Horsemom sent to me to put up. She will make a post about them!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I think they are all spectacular!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks again Reenie for posting these  the compass block I entered is the one up front with the green star. The crib quilt was actually finished when I entered it in the fair I just didn't have time to get a finished pic. The back was a baby jungle animals since the room theme was jungle. I think I'm gonna redo the borders on the Streak of Lightning. I'm either gonna make the blue stripes into a box or make it a sawtooth border. I think the sawtooth would look nice I just don't know if I have the patience for it  or maybe I'll just leave it and add it to my UFO pile. I've got another baby quilt to start! For those that did the black and bold swap the blue in the streak of lightning is the same blue I used in my block. I think it just looks really dull in the pic. 
Thanks for lookin
Heidi


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I love those mariner compasses! The color are brilliant!


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Those are really nice!! The baby crib one is adorable!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - the Compass Stars are spectacular! You've got it! Love the colors you did.

And my 2nd favorite is the blue with animal around it, and then the zig zag.

But, I'm so proud of how much your sewing has improved over the years.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Very dramatic and beautiful.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice. The judges were smokin' crack!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thsnks everyone for the kind words! I love my Mariners Compass! Thank you Angie for sharing this pattern with me originally! I was honestly expecting a 3rd or 4th with it. I also really like the streak of lightning but the border just doenst look right. I was really thrilled with how it turned out. The baby blankes I hated when I started the project, but I adore it now. I think the giraffe print border might be to strong for the quilt, but it fit the theme so well I had to use it  I really botched the binding, as usual!

I honestly feel the judge isn't a brights person. I was discussing this with my boyfriend earlier, and neither one of us remember seeing anything to bright with a ribbon. It was mostly earth tones and muted colors. Not that I don't love the drk greens, browns and creams. I will look a little closer when I go again just to double check my theory. I might even take notes lol! I wish the judges would leave comments on the entry tags so I would have a better idea of what I can do better.
Heidi


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Make it a point next year to enter things in more than one color way and see how that goes for you. Could be different judges next year. Most of all make sure YOU like what you do.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

These are awesome! LOVE those compass stars, wow!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice! The compass blocks are especially wonderful.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW...lovely!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

What beautiful work! Those compass blocks are amazing! I've been quilting almost 30 years and still won't tackle that pattern.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

stirfamily said:


> What beautiful work! Those compass blocks are amazing! I've been quilting almost 30 years and still won't tackle that pattern.


This is a paper piecing pattern that Angie has shared with me. The paper piecing really wasn't that hard to figure out with Angies tutorial. I'd be more then happy to share the pattern with you if you PM me your address.
Heidi


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Those quilts are awesome!! I love the colors on the first one and those compass blocks look sort of 3D which I think makes them all the better.
I have yet to do anything with my patterns that Angie sent me. Too much going on at work and fighting exhaustion. 
Keep up the good work and like someone said "there should be different judges next year".


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

G-o-r-g-e-o-u-s !!!!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Heidi - I think I'm going to have to send you another pattern. Maybe even have to pull up that thread again for the ones that want to try it.

For those interested in the paper piecing Heidi did - it's a Carol Doak pattern.

www.caroldoak.com/free-quilt-patterns.php would have some for you to try.
The plain web site gives some idea of how to do this www.caroldoak.com

It's like painting with numbers, in a way.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Angie what is this pattern? You are an enabler lol!
Heidi


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

WOW! I love the mariner's star and I'm not even a batik fan. But those colors really pop!!!! You go girl.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

All of them are Beautiful.....
Great Job!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

sancraft said:


> WOW! I love the mariner's star and I'm not even a batik fan. But those colors really pop!!!! You go girl.



Thank you! I'm a batik addict!
Heidi


----------

